# OpenOffice 1.1.0 binario in italiano

## balliano

Ciao a tutti ho fatto una piccola modifica barbara all'ebuild di openoffice 1.1.0 per renderlo in italiano, lo posto per chiunque interessi.

openoffice-bin-1.1.0.ebuild:

```

# Copyright 1999-2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-office/openoffice-bin/openoffice-bin-1.1.0.ebuild,v 1.6 2003/11/18 10:37:29 pauldv Exp $

                                                                                                                                                            

IUSE="kde gnome"

                                                                                                                                                            

inherit virtualx

                                                                                                                                                            

# NOTE:  There are two big issues that should be addressed.

#

#        1)  Language support and fonts should be addressed.

                                                                                                                                                            

LOC="/opt"

                                                                                                                                                            

INSTDIR="${LOC}/OpenOffice.org${PV}"

MY_PV="${PV}"

MY_P="OOo_1.1.0_LinuxIntel_install_it"

S="${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}"

                                                                                                                                                            

DESCRIPTION="OpenOffice productivity suite"

SRC_URI="ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/openoffice/stable/${PV}/OOo_${PV}_LinuxIntel_install.tar.gz"

SRC_URI="http://mirrors.sunsite.dk/openoffice/localized/it/1.1.0/OOo_1.1.0_LinuxIntel_install_it.tar.gz"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.openoffice.org"

                                                                                                                                                            

DEPEND="sys-apps/findutils

    virtual/glibc

    >=dev-lang/perl-5.0

    virtual/x11

    app-arch/zip

    app-arch/unzip

    || ( >=virtual/jdk-1.3.1 >=virtual/jre-1.3.1 )

    !app-office/openoffice

    amd64? ( >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-1.0 )"

                                                                                                                                                            

RDEPEND="virtual/glibc

    >=dev-lang/perl-5.0

    virtual/x11

    app-arch/zip

    app-arch/unzip

    || ( >=virtual/jdk-1.3.1 >=virtual/jre-1.3.1 )

    !app-office/openoffice

    amd64? ( >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-1.0 )"

LICENSE="LGPL-2 | SISSL-1.1"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="x86 -ppc -sparc ~amd64"

                                                                                                                                                            

src_install() {

    # Sandbox issues; bug #8587

    addpredict "/user"

    addpredict "/share"

    addpredict "/pspfontcache"

    addpredict "/usr/bin/soffice"

    addpredict "/root/.gconfd"

                                                                                                                                                            

    # Sandbox issues; bug 8063

    addpredict "/dev/dri"

                                                                                                                                                            

    # Autoresponse file for main installation

    cat > ${T}/rsfile-global <<-"END_RS"

        [ENVIRONMENT]

        INSTALLATIONMODE=INSTALL_NETWORK

        INSTALLATIONTYPE=STANDARD

        DESTINATIONPATH=<destdir>

        OUTERPATH=

        LOGFILE=

        LANGUAGELIST=<LANGUAGE>

                                                                                                                                                            

        [JAVA]

        JavaSupport=preinstalled_or_none

    END_RS

                                                                                                                                                            

    # Autoresponse file for user isntallation

    cat > ${T}/rsfile-local <<-"END_RS"

        [ENVIRONMENT]

        INSTALLATIONMODE=INSTALL_WORKSTATION

        INSTALLATIONTYPE=WORKSTATION

        DESTINATIONPATH=<home>/.openoffice/<pv>

                                                                                                                                                            

        [JAVA]

        JavaSupport=none

    END_RS

                                                                                                                                                            

    # Fixing install location in response file

    sed -e "s|<destdir>|${D}${INSTDIR}|" \

        ${T}/rsfile-global > ${T}/autoresponse

                                                                                                                                                            

    einfo "Installing OpenOffice.org into build root..."

    dodir ${INSTDIR}

    cd ${S}

    # Setup virtualmake

    export maketype="./setup"

    # We need X to install...

    virtualmake "-v -r:${T}/autoresponse" ||die "The setup program failed"

                                                                                                                                                            

    echo

    einfo "Removing build root from registry..."

    # Remove totally useless stuff.

    rm -f ${D}${INSTDIR}/program/{setup.log,sopatchlevel.sh}

    # Remove build root from registry and co

    egrep -rl "${D}" ${D}${INSTDIR}/* | \

        xargs -i perl -pi -e "s|${D}||g" {} || :

                                                                                                                                                            

    einfo "Fixing permissions..."

    # Fix permissions

    find ${D}${INSTDIR}/ -type f -exec chmod a+r {} \;

    chmod a+x ${D}${INSTDIR}/share/config/webcast/*.pl

                                                                                                                                                            

    # Fix symlinks

    for x in "soffice program/spadmin" \

        "program/setup setup" \

        "program/spadmin spadmin"

    do

        dosym $(echo ${x} | awk '{print $1}') \

            ${INSTDIR}/$(echo ${x} | awk '{print $2}')

    done

                                                                                                                                                            

    # Install user autoresponse file

    insinto /etc/openoffice

    sed -e "s|<pv>|${PV}|g" ${T}/rsfile-local > ${T}/autoresponse-${PV}.conf

    doins ${T}/autoresponse-${PV}.conf

                                                                                                                                                            

    # Install wrapper script

    exeinto /usr/bin

    sed -e "s|<pv>|${PV}|g" \

        ${FILESDIR}/${PV}/ooffice-wrapper-1.3 > ${T}/ooffice

    doexe ${T}/ooffice

    # Component symlinks

    dosym ooffice /usr/bin/oocalc

    dosym ooffice /usr/bin/oodraw

    dosym ooffice /usr/bin/ooimpress

    dosym ooffice /usr/bin/oomath

    dosym ooffice /usr/bin/oowriter

    dosym ooffice /usr/bin/ooweb

    dosym ooffice /usr/bin/oosetup

    dosym ooffice /usr/bin/oopadmin

                                                                                                                                                            

    einfo "Installing Menu shortcuts (need \"gnome\" or \"kde\" in USE)..."

    if [ -n "`use gnome`" ]

    then

        insinto /usr/share/gnome/apps/OpenOffice.org

        # Install the files needed for the catagory

        doins ${D}${INSTDIR}/share/gnome/net/.directory

        doins ${D}${INSTDIR}/share/gnome/net/.order

                                                                                                                                                            

        # Change this to ooo*.desktop from *.desktop for now, since

        # otherwise two sets of icons will appear in the GNOME menu.

        # <brad@gentoo.org> (04 Aug 2003)

        for x in ${D}${INSTDIR}/share/gnome/net/ooo*.desktop

        do

            # We have to handle setup differently

            perl -pi -e "s:${INSTDIR}/program/setup:/usr/bin/oosetup:g" ${x}

            # Now fix the rest

            perl -pi -e "s:${INSTDIR}/program/s:/usr/bin/oo:g" ${x}

            doins ${x}

        done

    fi

                                                                                                                                                            

    if [ -n "`use kde`" ]

    then

        local kdeloc="${D}${INSTDIR}/share/kde/net/"

                                                                                                                                                            

        insinto /usr/share/applnk/OpenOffice.org\ 1.1

        # Install the files needed for the catagory

        doins ${kdeloc}/.directory

        doins ${kdeloc}/.order

        dodir /usr/share

        # Install the icons and mime info

        cp -r ${D}${INSTDIR}/share/kde/net/share/mimelnk ${D}${INSTDIR}/share/kde/net/share/icons ${D}/usr/share

                                                                                                                                                            

        for x in ${kdeloc}/*.desktop

        do

            # We have to handle setup differently

            perl -pi -e "s:${INSTDIR}/program/setup:/usr/bin/oosetup:g" ${x}

            # Now fix the rest

            perl -pi -e "s:${INSTDIR}/program/s:/usr/bin/oo:g" ${x}

            doins ${x}

        done

    fi

                                                                                                                                                            

    # Unneeded, as they get installed into /usr/share...

#   rm -rf ${D}${INSTDIR}/share/{cde,gnome,kde}

    rm -rf ${D}${INSTDIR}/share/cde

                                                                                                                                                            

    for f in ${D}/usr/share/gnome/apps/OpenOffice.org/* ; do

        echo 'Categories=Application;Office;' >> ${f}

    done

                                                                                                                                                            

                                                                                                                                                            

    # Make sure these do not get nuked.

    keepdir ${INSTDIR}/user/registry/res/en-us/org/openoffice/{Office,ucb}

    keepdir ${INSTDIR}/user/psprint/{driver,fontmetric}

    keepdir ${INSTDIR}/user/{autocorr,backup,plugin,store,temp,template}

                                                                                                                                                            

    #touch files to make portage uninstalling happy (#22593)

    find ${D} -type f -exec touch {} \;

}

                                                                                                                                                            

pkg_preinst() {

                                                                                                                                                            

    # The one with OO-1.0.0 was not valid

    if [ -f ${ROOT}/etc/openoffice/autoresponse.conf ]

    then

        rm -f ${ROOT}/etc/openoffice/autoresponse.conf

    fi

}

                                                                                                                                                            

pkg_postinst() {

                                                                                                                                                            

    einfo "******************************************************************"

    einfo " To start OpenOffice.org, run:"

    einfo

    einfo "   $ ooffice"

    einfo

    einfo " Also, for individual components, you can use any of:"

    einfo

    einfo "   oocalc, oodraw, ooimpress, oomath, ooweb or oowriter"

    einfo

    einfo "******************************************************************"

}

                                                                                                                                                            

```

Fabrizio Balliano

----------

## xlyz

vado a memoria, ma non basta un bel:

```
LANG="39" emerge openoffice
```

----------

## Peach

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> vado a memoria, ma non basta un bel:
> 
> ```
> LANG="39" emerge openoffice
> ```
> ...

 

si se nn erro dovresti avere ragione, ma forse è solo per la versione non binaria? 

hmmm...

----------

## xlyz

ops, non avevo visto il "bin"

----------

## balliano

si' infatti il LANG=39 e' utile solo se si ha intenzione di compilare il pacchetto... pero' non era il mio caso... OpenOffice e' veramente troppo grande.

 :Wink: 

----------

## xlyz

per chi non l'avesse ancora provata consiglio la versione di ximian

```
emerge openoffice-ximian
```

graficamente (icone e c.) molto meglio di quella vaniglia, e credo sia anche meglio integrato con gnome (dico credo perchè io non lo uso   :Cool:  )

----------

## silian87

xlyz, avevo intenzione di metterla sul mio pbook, perche' erano gli unici sorgenti per ppc 1.1 (rc4) da compilare, se mi dici che e' buona come quella normale, allora mi fido...

----------

## bubble27

Interessante !!!! domandina !!!!! 

l'unica modifica fatta all'ebuild è questa riga?????

```

MY_P="OOo_1.1.0_LinuxIntel_install_it"

```

perchè l'originale è !!

```

MY_P="OOo_${MY_PV}_LinuxIntel_install"

```

grazie !!! provo immediatamente   :Laughing: 

----------

## xlyz

prendi l'ultima (1.1.46)

qualche bachetto qua' e la' c'è ancora, ma la maggior parte li eredita dalla versione vanilla, per cui se usi quella ....

occhio alle opzioni di compilazione (non solo e' meglio strippare tutto, ma c'e' anche da aggiungere -fno-strict-aliasing)

buona compilazione (quasi 8 ore su un p4 2.4 con 1/2 giga di ram   :Wink:  )

----------

## bubble27

 *xlyz wrote:*   

> prendi l'ultima (1.1.46)
> 
> qualche bachetto qua' e la' c'è ancora, ma la maggior parte li eredita dalla versione vanilla, per cui se usi quella ....
> 
> occhio alle opzioni di compilazione (non solo e' meglio strippare tutto, ma c'e' anche da aggiungere -fno-strict-aliasing)
> ...

 

No, io sto parlando del binario !!!! per adesso non me la sento di fargli fare 8 ore e passa di compilazione per un programma che uso raramente !!!

----------

## bubble27

Purtroppo c'è qualcosa che non va !!!!

ho copiato il file sopra listato !! rinominato in openoffice-bin-1.1.0.ebuild, messo nella dir /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice-bin/ 

dato

```
# emerge openoffice-bin

aux_get(): (0) Error in app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.0 ebuild.

               Check for syntax error or corruption in the ebuild. (--debug)

Calculating dependencies   

!!! all ebuilds that could satisfy "openoffice-bin" have been masked.

!!! Error calculating dependencies. Please correct.

```

sbaglio qualcosa ???'

ho provato a ricreare il digest ma niente, stesso errore !!!!

----------

## balliano

giusto oggi e' uscito openoffice 1.1 definitivo in italiano, percio' ho fatto questo ebuild, l'utilizzo del binario e' molto comodo in questo caso...

comunque per evitare problemi, sono cambiate due righe dall'originale

```

MY_P="OOo_1.1.0_LinuxIntel_install_it"

SRC_URI="http://mirrors.sunsite.dk/openoffice/localized/it/1.1.0/OOo_1.1.0_LinuxIntel_install_it.tar.gz"

```

cosi' partendo dall'originale e modificando queste due linee dovrebbe funzionare..

ovviamente sarà da ricalcolare il digest con:

```

ebuild ./openoffice-bin-1.1.0.ebuild digest

```

----------

## bubble27

Grazie balliano adesso è andato !!! sta cominciato a scaricare l'ebuild, nel caso ci fossero problemi di compilazione    :Confused:  posto....

 *Quote:*   

> ebuild ./openoffice-bin-1.1.0.ebuild digest

 

 :Laughing: 

----------

## balliano

 :Wink: )

io sono qui

----------

## IgaRyu

Son il solito sfigato io o sbaglio qualcosa ?

1. fatto copia incolla

2 portare le modifiche come da 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Codice:
> 
> MY_P="OOo_1.1.0_LinuxIntel_install_it"
> ...

 

risultato 

```

bash-2.05b# ebuild --debug ./openoffice-bin-1.1.0.ebuild digest

virtualx

/usr/sbin/ebuild.sh: /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice-bin/openoffice-bin-1.1.0.ebuild: line 222: syntax error: unexpected end of file

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.0 failed.

!!! Function , Line 1196, Exitcode 1

!!! error sourcing ebuild

aux_get(): (0) Error in app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.0 ebuild.

               Check for syntax error or corruption in the ebuild. (--debug)

doebuild(): aux_get() error; aborting.
```

Dove canno ??

Joe

----------

## cerri

Postalo per intero.

----------

## IgaRyu

per intero cosa ?

Joe

----------

## cerri

L'ebuild che hai modificato.

Sembra che manchi un apice.

----------

## IgaRyu

bhe ho fatto semplicmente un copia incolla del testo riportato nello 3d ... comunuqe eccolo

```

# Copyright 1999-2003 Gentoo Technologies, Inc.

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Public License v2

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-x86/app-office/openoffice-bin/openoffice-bin-1.1.0.ebuild,v 1.6 2003/11/18 10:37:29 pauldv Exp $

IUSE="kde gnome"

inherit virtualx

                                                                                                                                                           

# NOTE:  There are two big issues that should be addressed.

#

#        1)  Language support and fonts should be addressed.

                                                                                                                                                           

LOC="/opt"

INSTDIR="${LOC}/OpenOffice.org${PV}"

MY_PV="${PV}"

MY_P="OOo_1.1.0_LinuxIntel_install_it"

S="${WORKDIR}/${MY_P}"

                                                                                                                                                           

DESCRIPTION="OpenOffice productivity suite"

SRC_URI="ftp://ftp.ussg.iu.edu/pub/openoffice/stable/${PV}/OOo_${PV}_LinuxIntel_install_it.tar.gz"

SRC_URI="http://mirrors.sunsite.dk/openoffice/localized/it/1.1.0/OOo_1.1.0_LinuxIntel_install_it.tar.gz"

HOMEPAGE="http://www.openoffice.org"

DEPEND="sys-apps/findutils

    virtual/glibc

    >=dev-lang/perl-5.0

    virtual/x11

    app-arch/zip

    app-arch/unzip

    || ( >=virtual/jdk-1.3.1 >=virtual/jre-1.3.1 )

    !app-office/openoffice

    amd64? ( >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-1.0 )"

RDEPEND="virtual/glibc

    >=dev-lang/perl-5.0

    virtual/x11

    app-arch/zip

    app-arch/unzip

    || ( >=virtual/jdk-1.3.1 >=virtual/jre-1.3.1 )

    !app-office/openoffice

    amd64? ( >=app-emulation/emul-linux-x86-xlibs-1.0 )"

LICENSE="LGPL-2 | SISSL-1.1"

SLOT="0"

KEYWORDS="x86 -ppc -sparc ~amd64"

src_install() {

    # Sandbox issues; bug #8587

    addpredict "/user"

    addpredict "/share"

    addpredict "/pspfontcache"

    addpredict "/usr/bin/soffice"

    addpredict "/root/.gconfd"

    # Sandbox issues; bug 8063

    addpredict "/dev/dri"

    # Autoresponse file for main installation

    cat > ${T}/rsfile-global <<-"END_RS"

        [ENVIRONMENT]

        INSTALLATIONMODE=INSTALL_NETWORK

        INSTALLATIONTYPE=STANDARD

        DESTINATIONPATH=<destdir>

        OUTERPATH=

        LOGFILE=

        LANGUAGELIST=<LANGUAGE>

        [JAVA]

        JavaSupport=preinstalled_or_none

    END_RS

    # Autoresponse file for user isntallation

    cat > ${T}/rsfile-local <<-"END_RS"

        [ENVIRONMENT]

        INSTALLATIONMODE=INSTALL_WORKSTATION

        INSTALLATIONTYPE=WORKSTATION

        DESTINATIONPATH=<home>/.openoffice/<pv>

        [JAVA]

        JavaSupport=none

    END_RS

    # Fixing install location in response file

    sed -e "s|<destdir>|${D}${INSTDIR}|" \

        ${T}/rsfile-global > ${T}/autoresponse

    einfo "Installing OpenOffice.org into build root..."

    dodir ${INSTDIR}

    cd ${S}

    # Setup virtualmake

    export maketype="./setup"

    # We need X to install...

    virtualmake "-v -r:${T}/autoresponse" ||die "The setup program failed"

    echo

    einfo "Removing build root from registry..."

    # Remove totally useless stuff.

    rm -f ${D}${INSTDIR}/program/{setup.log,sopatchlevel.sh}

    # Remove build root from registry and co

    egrep -rl "${D}" ${D}${INSTDIR}/* | \

        xargs -i perl -pi -e "s|${D}||g" {} || :

    einfo "Fixing permissions..."

    # Fix permissions

    find ${D}${INSTDIR}/ -type f -exec chmod a+r {} \;

    chmod a+x ${D}${INSTDIR}/share/config/webcast/*.pl

    # Fix symlinks

    for x in "soffice program/spadmin" \

        "program/setup setup" \

        "program/spadmin spadmin"

    do

        dosym $(echo ${x} | awk '{print $1}') \

            ${INSTDIR}/$(echo ${x} | awk '{print $2}')

    done

    # Install user autoresponse file

    insinto /etc/openoffice

    sed -e "s|<pv>|${PV}|g" ${T}/rsfile-local > ${T}/autoresponse-${PV}.conf

    doins ${T}/autoresponse-${PV}.conf

    # Install wrapper script

    exeinto /usr/bin

    sed -e "s|<pv>|${PV}|g" \

        ${FILESDIR}/${PV}/ooffice-wrapper-1.3 > ${T}/ooffice

    doexe ${T}/ooffice

    # Component symlinks

    dosym ooffice /usr/bin/oocalc

    dosym ooffice /usr/bin/oodraw

    dosym ooffice /usr/bin/ooimpress

    dosym ooffice /usr/bin/oomath

    dosym ooffice /usr/bin/oowriter

    dosym ooffice /usr/bin/ooweb

    dosym ooffice /usr/bin/oosetup

    dosym ooffice /usr/bin/oopadmin

                                                                                                                                                           

    einfo "Installing Menu shortcuts (need \"gnome\" or \"kde\" in USE)..."

    if [ -n "`use gnome`" ]

    then

        insinto /usr/share/gnome/apps/OpenOffice.org

        # Install the files needed for the catagory

        doins ${D}${INSTDIR}/share/gnome/net/.directory

        doins ${D}${INSTDIR}/share/gnome/net/.order

                                                                                                                                                           

        # Change this to ooo*.desktop from *.desktop for now, since

        # otherwise two sets of icons will appear in the GNOME menu.

        # <brad@gentoo.org> (04 Aug 2003)

        for x in ${D}${INSTDIR}/share/gnome/net/ooo*.desktop

        do

            # We have to handle setup differently

            perl -pi -e "s:${INSTDIR}/program/setup:/usr/bin/oosetup:g" ${x}

            # Now fix the rest

            perl -pi -e "s:${INSTDIR}/program/s:/usr/bin/oo:g" ${x}

            doins ${x}

        done

    fi

    if [ -n "`use kde`" ]

    then

        local kdeloc="${D}${INSTDIR}/share/kde/net/"

        insinto /usr/share/applnk/OpenOffice.org\ 1.1

        # Install the files needed for the catagory

        doins ${kdeloc}/.directory

        doins ${kdeloc}/.order

        dodir /usr/share

        # Install the icons and mime info

        cp -r ${D}${INSTDIR}/share/kde/net/share/mimelnk ${D}${INSTDIR}/share/kde/net/share/icons ${D}/usr/share

        for x in ${kdeloc}/*.desktop

        do

            # We have to handle setup differently

            perl -pi -e "s:${INSTDIR}/program/setup:/usr/bin/oosetup:g" ${x}

            # Now fix the rest

            perl -pi -e "s:${INSTDIR}/program/s:/usr/bin/oo:g" ${x}

            doins ${x}

        done

    fi

    # Unneeded, as they get installed into /usr/share...

#   rm -rf ${D}${INSTDIR}/share/{cde,gnome,kde}

    rm -rf ${D}${INSTDIR}/share/cde

    for f in ${D}/usr/share/gnome/apps/OpenOffice.org/* ; do

        echo 'Categories=Application;Office;' >> ${f}

    done

                                                                                                                                                           

    # Make sure these do not get nuked.

    keepdir ${INSTDIR}/user/registry/res/en-us/org/openoffice/{Office,ucb}

    keepdir ${INSTDIR}/user/psprint/{driver,fontmetric}

    keepdir ${INSTDIR}/user/{autocorr,backup,plugin,store,temp,template}

    #touch files to make portage uninstalling happy (#22593)

    find ${D} -type f -exec touch {} \;

}

pkg_preinst() {

    # The one with OO-1.0.0 was not valid

    if [ -f ${ROOT}/etc/openoffice/autoresponse.conf ]

    then

        rm -f ${ROOT}/etc/openoffice/autoresponse.conf

    fi

}

                                                                                                                                                           

pkg_postinst() {

                                                                                                                                                           

    einfo "******************************************************************"

    einfo " To start OpenOffice.org, run:"

    einfo

    einfo "   $ ooffice"

    einfo

    einfo " Also, for individual components, you can use any of:"

    einfo

    einfo "   oocalc, oodraw, ooimpress, oomath, ooweb or oowriter"

    einfo

    einfo "******************************************************************"

}

                                                                                                                                         

```

a sto proposito ma non di puo autorizzare l'append dei files ? magari solo alcune estensioni ... per il python il copia incolla delle volte e un vero disastro....

Joe

----------

## balliano

ti consiglio di sostituire fisicamente il valore delle variabili nelle righe dove erano scritte originariamente, non so perche' ma anche a me, incollando:

```

MY_P="blah blah"

MY_P="blah blah nuovo valore"

```

poi non funzionava... non mi sono ancora chiesto il perchè..

spero possa essere d'aiuto..

Fabrizio

----------

## bubble27

Prova a fare così !!! 

1) copiati il file digest-openoffice-bin-1.1.0 da qualche parte (non si sa mai)

2) rimuovi digest-openoffice-bin-1.1.0 

3) torna in /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice-bin

4) fai le modifiche al file openoffice-bin-1.1.0.ebuild

5) e dai il comando #ebuild ./openoffice-bin-1.1.0.ebuild digest

a me così ha funzionato !!!!

----------

## balliano

beh i file di digest non dovrebbero servirti più... una volta mergiato OO in italiano basta rifare un "sync" e vengono sovrascritti..

----------

## IgaRyu

risolto in in altra maniera ....

```

cd /usr/portage/distfiles

proz http://mirrors.sunsite.dk/openoffice/localized/it/1.1.0/OOo_1.1.0_LinuxIntel_install_it.tar.gz

tar xzvf OOo_1.1.0_LinuxIntel_install_it.tar.gz

cd OOo_1.1.0_LinuxIntel_install_it

setup -d /opt

```

non sarà l'ebuild ma funziona la stesso... ho lavorato troppo per lo stato per non capire che batteresi contro l'UCAS (Ufficio Complicazioni Affari Semplici) delle volte e' un non-sense  :Smile: )

Piuttosto anche a voi la versione italiana 'rompe' un po' perchè per delle cose cerca ancora nelle dir originali inglesi ? Che so per esempio la creazione via Pilota di un Rapporto ?

Joe

Ps ... nessun commento sulla ruichiesta di abilitazione di attachment di files con specifiche estensioni ?

----------

## stuart

riesumo il post per due domande che forse possono interessare a tutti:

dop aver installato openoffice binario in ita con l'ebuild modificato come nel post, non potevo più fare revdep -rebuild perchè lui me lo voleva correggere e cancellare tutte le volte

come posso ovviare a questo noiosissimo limite?

per la seconda mi vergogno un pochino:

ora è uscita la versione binaria 1.1.1

lui tutte le volte  che aggiorno il portage cerca di installarlo

e io allora prima di aggiornare lo cancello 

 :Smile: 

non è fine ma funziona........

è normale che non trovo il binario già compilato in ita per la 1.1.1?

fino ad ora ho trovato solo sorgenti

è pieno di binari in inglese, poi per openoffice in spagnolo l'ho già trovato compilato per gli athlon, ma per la lingua italiana niente

se avete il link, io intanto continuo a cercare   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## MyZelF

 *stuart wrote:*   

> nel post, non potevo più fare revdep -rebuild perchè lui 
> 
> 

 

Credo sia normale, revdep-rebuild non va molto d'accordo con i pacchetti binari, ma questo non dipende dalla modifica all'ebuild

 *stuart wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ora è uscita la versione binaria 1.1.1
> 
> lui tutte le volte  che aggiorno il portage cerca di installarlo
> ...

 

Non uso openoffice in italiano e non so se sià già disponibile la versione italiana.

Comunque puoi evitare che portage tenti di installarla inserendo questa voce in /etc/portage/package.mask

```
>=app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.1
```

man portage per i dettagli.

----------

## tomasino

Grazie per aver riesumato il thread!

Era giusto passata un'oretta di compilazione di OOo, non e' stato un gran problema ricominciare aggiungendo LANG="39".

Accorgermi della cosa domattina mi avrebbe fatto incacchiare un po...

----------

## assente

non sarebbe il caso di far entrare nel portage "openoffice.org-it-bin"  (in Debian c'è), non dico che il binario di Openoffice in italiano debba essere su tutti i mirror di Gentoo.. ma che almeno l'ebuild punti a qualche mirror di Openoffice!!

Stesso discorso x Mozilla in italiano

----------

## stuart

 *MyZelF wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Comunque puoi evitare che portage tenti di installarla inserendo questa voce in /etc/portage/package.mask
> 
> ```
> ...

 

grazie, con questo il problema è risolto

se trovo l'openoffice binario lo segnalo   :Wink: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *assente wrote:*   

> non sarebbe il caso di far entrare nel portage "openoffice.org-it-bin"  (in Debian c'è), non dico che il binario di Openoffice in italiano debba essere su tutti i mirror di Gentoo.. ma che almeno l'ebuild punti a qualche mirror di Openoffice!!

 

Qualcuno di noi potrebbe compilarli ogni volta. Io potrei compilare openoffice-ximian e mettere i pacchetti in rete.

----------

## X-Drum

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Qualcuno di noi potrebbe compilarli ogni volta. Io potrei compilare openoffice-ximian e mettere i pacchetti in rete.

 

Non è affatto una cattiva idea! :Cool: 

appena sistemo quei famosi "100 pc" su cui devo installare gentoo posso tranquillamente fornire OO compilato per 3 cpu:

pentium3,athlon-tbird, e forse athlon-xp,

per l'upload si vedrà dove farlo.....

....al limite qualcuno di voi potrebbe "hostare"?

----------

## pascalbrax

forse non c'entra nulla e quindi scusate il mio mezzo OT, ma nell'ebuild io leggo

```

src_install() {

    # Sandbox issues; bug #8587

    addpredict "/user"

    addpredict "/share"

    addpredict "/pspfontcache"

    addpredict "/usr/bin/soffice"

    addpredict "/root/.gconfd" 

```

quel addpredict "/user" e' giusto cosi?

----------

## pascalbrax

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> per l'upload si vedrà dove farlo.....
> 
> ....al limite qualcuno di voi potrebbe "hostare"?

 

io ho un dominio con spazio illimitato linkato a 100mbit a losone/CH (sede ticino.com) quindi se volete posso venirvi incontro  :Smile: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *pascalbrax wrote:*   

> 
> 
> io ho un dominio con spazio illimitato linkato a 100mbit a losone/CH (sede ticino.com) quindi se volete posso venirvi incontro 

 

peroooo'   :Shocked:   ah per me va bene!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## zUgLiO

Ho copiato e rinominato l'ebuild di openoffice-bin-1.1.1.ebuild in openoffice-bin-it-1.1.1.ebuild e l'ho messo in /usr/local/portage/app-office/openoffice-bin-it

Ho lanciato 

```
ebuild /usr/local/portage/app-office/openoffice-bin-it/openoffice-bin-it-1.1.1.ebuild digest
```

e poi ho provato ad emergerlo:

```

root@Scrofina: zuglio> emerge openoffice-bin-it

Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) app-office/openoffice-bin-it-1.1.1 to /

>>> md5 src_uri ;-) OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install_it.tar.gz

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install_it.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/openoffice-bin-it-1.1.1/work

gzip: stdin: unexpected end of file

tar: EOF inaspettato nell'archivio

tar: EOF inaspettato nell'archivio

tar: Errore irrimediabile: esco

!!! ERROR: app-office/openoffice-bin-it-1.1.1 failed.

!!! Function unpack, Line 332, Exitcode 2

!!! failure unpacking OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install_it.tar.gz

```

Dove sto sbagliando? 

Ho cambiato solo un cosa nell'ebuild,come suggerito poco più in su..

L'ebuild l'ho messo qui

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai provato a scompattare a mano OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install_it.tar.gz? funziona?

----------

## zUgLiO

In effetti mi fa lo stesso errore anche a scompattarlo a mano,adesso sto provando a scaricarlo da un altro mirror,speriamo bene

----------

## zUgLiO

ok adesso funziona  :Smile: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *zUgLiO wrote:*   

> ok adesso funziona 

 

Come hai fatto?

----------

## zUgLiO

era corrotto credo il tar.gz,ne ho scaricato un altro da un altro mirror e adesso lo scompatta correttamente

----------

## theRealMorpheu5

Giusto per riesumare il thread una volta in più... ma non si possono cambiare le icone in OOo? No, perché a questo punto, a malincuore, scelgo lo Ximian... appropò... ma c'è qualche ragione particolare per cui dovrei scegliere il vanilla piuttosto dello Ximian?

----------

## MonsterMord

Giusto per riesumare il thread una volta in più... +1  :Very Happy: 

Allora, riassunto delle puntate precedenti: se ha funzionato con me funziona con tutti  :Razz: 

Mi sono scaricato il file di installazione in italiano

(OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install_it.tar.gz)

dal sito http://it.openoffice.org/

e l'ho messo nella mia cartella DISTDIR

Ho modificato il file

/usr/portage/app-office/openoffice-bin/openoffice-bin-1.1.1.ebuild

sostituendo tutti i "*_LinuxIntel_install*" con "*_LinuxIntel_install_it*"

poi ho aggiunto la descrizione del file

```
# md5 OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install_it.tar.gz

# ls -l OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install_it.tar.gz

# cat MD5 2645017134d525edd7597a0315b347ad OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install_it.tar.gz 80367812 >> /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice-bin/files/digest-openoffice-bin-1.1.1

# emerge openoffice-bin
```

Grazie per le dritte...

Have Fun!

----------

## cloc3

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> poi ho aggiunto la descrizione del file
> 
> # md5 OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install_it.tar.gz
> ...

 

Ridete sottovoce, che sono permaloso, ma a me succede questo...

```

gentoo-laptop cloc3 # md5 OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install_it.tar.gz

bash: md5: command not found

```

Cosa vuol dire?

----------

## MonsterMord

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> gentoo-laptop cloc3 # md5 OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install_it.tar.gz
> ...

 

Vuol dire che ho toppato alla grande   :Embarassed: 

il comando è "md5sum"

```

# md5sum OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install_it.tar.gz
```

scusate la svista.

----------

## cloc3

 *MonsterMord wrote:*   

> 
> 
> # cat MD5 2645017134d525edd7597a0315b347ad OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install_it.tar.gz 80367812 >> /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice-bin/files/digest-openoffice-bin-1.1.1
> 
> ...
> ...

 

e magari, qui avresti voluto scrivere:

```

echo "MD5 2645017134d525edd7597a0315b347ad OOo_1.1.1_LinuxIntel_install_it.tar.gz 80367812" >> /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice-bin/files/digest-openoffice-bin-1.1.1

```

Dì che lo hai fatto apposta, per acchiappare due piccioni con una fava:

1. Uccellare il niubbo di turno (nella fattispecie, il sottoscritto)

2. Riemergere ancora una volta questo topic.

Geniale!

PS: garantisco che l'ultima istruzione è onesta.

----------

## assente

Questa versione di Ooo è già in GTK2 o bisogna ricompilarla x averla così?

Eventualmente sarebbe già bello poter scaricare Ooo-bin-it ottimizzato per i686

----------

## N0ise

Ho visto che c'e' la versione 1.1.3 di Oo e ho provato a seguire i vostri consigli cambiando anche la versione di Oo.

Ho fatto tutto come avete detto ma mi dice:

```
Calculating dependencies ...done!

>>> emerge (1 of 1) app-office/openoffice-bin-1.1.3 to /

!!! The digest /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice-bin/files/digest-openoffice-bin-1.1.3 appears to be corrupt.  Aborting.

```

dove ho sbagliato?   :Embarassed: 

----------

## MonsterMord

```

echo "MD5 ee930d90664d6284d838fb4c8c49d0ea OOo_1.1.3_LinuxIntel_install_it.tar.gz 80369196" > /usr/portage/app-office/openoffice-bin/files/digest-openoffice-bin-1.1.3 

```

Se ti da ancora errore controlla l'md5 del file che hai scaricato, devi avere avuto problemi con il download

----------

## N0ise

Ho riscaricato il tutto e adesso e' partito emerge  :Smile: 

Grazie mille!

----------

## N0ise

Quasi mi vergogno ma ancora OpenOffice non funziona sul mio pc   :Embarassed: 

Come ho detto emerge lo ha istallato e tutto sembra essere andato a buon fine: ha creato la cartella /opt/OpenOffice.org e pure i collegamenti alle applicazioni nel menu' del Kde, ma quando vado a lanciarlo non parte nulla.

Anche da root e' la stessa cosa, e se provo a fare "./setup -net" mi parte in modalita' "Modifica, Reinstalla, Rimuovi" come se tutto fosse istallato. 

So che la questione e' ormai diventato OT, ma non so davvero piu' cosa fare  :Sad: 

----------

## stefanoxjx

Ciao a tutti, rieccomi con un piccolo problemino.

Ho installato openoffice-bin, però non riesco a farlo parlare in italiano.

Ho provato con:

LINGUAS="it" emerge openoffice-bin

LANGUAGE=ITAL emerge openoffice-bin

LANGUAGE=39 emerge openoffice-bin

però il problema permane pur avendo settato sulle opzioni la lingua italiana.

Lanciando ooffice da console, ho letto il seguente messaggio:

I18N: X Window System doesn't support locale "it_IT"

I18N: X Window System doesn't support locale "C"

quindi deduco che il problema non stia sull'installazione di openoffice ma su quello che vorrebbe dirmi il messaggio.

Anche perchè quando lancio ooffice, per un attimo il menù appare in italiano e poi si trasforma subito in inglese.

Cosa vuol dire sto locale "C"????

Grazie.

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *stefanoxjx wrote:*   

> Ciao a tutti, rieccomi con un piccolo problemino.
> 
> Ho installato openoffice-bin, però non riesco a farlo parlare in italiano.
> 
> Ho provato con:
> ...

 

mi sembrava di aver letto da qualche parte che il pacchetto -bin è solo in inglese. questo però non è un problema, perché quello che ti importa sono i dizionari e le impostazioni locali, e suq uelli puoi mettere l'italiano anche se hai il programma in un'altra lingua

----------

## Josuke

ci sono nel forum un sacco ti topic a riguardo basta fare una ricerca...è possibile scaricare il binario di openoffice localizzato in italiano e installarlo modificando l'ebuild

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Ho mergiato il post di stefanoxjx

----------

## Josuke

 :Smile:  ottimo lavoro fedeli

----------

